# P50 Revenue Address



## MysticX (9 Feb 2009)

Hi,
When completing the P50 it says to send it to your "Regional Revenue Office".
The location is in the South West of Ireland, specifically Limerick city. 
http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/south-west-region.html

Should it be sent to the PAYE contact address:
"Office of the Revenue Commissioners, South West Region, PAYE Mail Centre, P.O. Box No. 63, Ennis, Co. Clare."

OR

"River House, Charlotte's Quay, Limerick"

I think it's the former since they said the regional office and not the local office? Just want to make sure that the P45 gets sent to the right place...

Thanks


----------

